# How do I wire in a second Leisure battery?



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've got one 110 amph leisure battery but think it might be a good idea to add another before our winter trip. 

The thing is we're not sure how to wire up the new one.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Also how will the additional battery affect the function of our 110 amp solar panel ?


----------



## Lesw (Jun 4, 2011)

Positive to positive negative to negative' will do the trick. Make sure you use correct size cable to join the two.
Hope this helps, Les


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Scattycat said:


> We've got one 110 amph leisure battery but think it might be a good idea to add another before our winter trip.
> 
> The thing is we're not sure how to wire up the new one.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have done the same n/n & p/p you can if you want put a inline fuse in but I have done this twice without one, your solar panel will charge both just the same, If you use a smaller battery it will charge both batteries to the lower of the two batteries. pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Many thanks for all your replies.

Much appreciated.


----------

